# tyres - what too get, sorry!



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all.

Need to get a couple of 215/50/17 tyres for my Vectra.

Looking at around £100 each fitted, if possible. I do about 15 - 20k miles a year 
and am looking for a decent handling tyre.

Thought I'd decided on Toyo or Yokohama, but having read a couple of reviews looks like they only last about 10k.

Cheers.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Toyo are terrible 


Uniroyal rain sport
Michelin pilot sports
Continental sport contact 

They're my top 3


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Toyo are terrible
> 
> Uniroyal rain sport
> Michelin pilot sports
> ...


ditto.

But b, c then a.

Rain sport 3 is a great medium budget all rounder.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tricky Red said:


> ditto.
> 
> But b, c then a.
> 
> Rain sport 3 is a great medium budget all rounder.


Hmm

Rainsport handle way better but they wear more, as to be expected being so soft, not anywhere near as bad as toyo though


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Yokohama blue earths are fantastic but no rim protection A+ Grip rating, Also AD08s Re very good 

I'm currently running Goodyear Eagle F1s and there very good.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep Conti's or Michelin as above:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Rainsport 3's can get 4 for about £230. Awesome tyres for the money.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Both of these are getting good write ups, the former probably being the next tyre I use on the rear of the STR:-

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/nexen/n-fera-su1/215-50-zr17-95w-479277

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/nexen/n-fera-su4/215-50-zr17-91w-65238

Otherwise, Rainsport 3 are also getting good feedback.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The best tyres I've used are Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric, so I'd add those to the list. 

The guys have always said that the rainsport 3 are fantastic. Stick to the top brands and you won't go too far wrong. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

grrrr. It's a mine field out there. Maybe I should just change the car! (cue the "what car thread He he he)


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain sports 3's are quite soft apparently You won't see north of 10k miles.

But it's a compromise between durability and grip for handling, I can't speak highly enough of the Michelin pilot super sports and if you rotate them you should get around 12k miles maybe more depending on how you drive, I got around 10k miles out of my fronts including a trackday(car is running 300bhp) if I'd of rotated them I'd of got more miles out of them, the rears still have 4-5mm tread. 
I replaced the front with the new GY eagle f1 asym 3 and there numb compared to the mpss, there easier to spin up. Mpss will be going back on in the near future ,


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Might help your decision making: http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/

Its an independent website and its consumer review based, was actually recommended it by my local tyre supplier!!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

^^ used this quite a lot and it seems indi.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks to each & everyone of you for your help & replies.

I've gone for Nexen SU4's. they seem to get good reviews & I reckon will suit my needs to a t, and be loads better than the ditch finders that are on it at the moment.

Thanks all again, much appreciated.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnsy said:


> Rain sports 3's are quite soft apparently You won't see north of 10k miles.
> 
> But it's a compromise between durability and grip for handling, I can't speak highly enough of the Michelin pilot super sports and if you rotate them you should get around 12k miles maybe more depending on how you drive, I got around 10k miles out of my fronts including a trackday(car is running 300bhp) if I'd of rotated them I'd of got more miles out of them, the rears still have 4-5mm tread.
> I replaced the front with the new GY eagle f1 asym 3 and there numb compared to the mpss, there easier to spin up. Mpss will be going back on in the near future ,


Won't see north of 10k? Flol

Done 15 on mine and still plenty left


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

griffin1907 said:


> thanks to each & everyone of you for your help & replies.
> 
> I've gone for Nexen SU4's. they seem to get good reviews & I reckon will suit my needs to a t, and be loads better than the ditch finders that are on it at the moment.
> 
> Thanks all again, much appreciated.


Good to see another one willing to give Nexens a go, I'm running now and think they're great

Let us know how you get on with them


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Contis for me every time.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have used Accellera PHi with the following specs however I have used all of the below on my A7 or A6 and cannot tell the difference in day to day driving and the Goodyear and Falken had not great wear rate Also Goodyear to Accellera or Pirelli I have had no issues this is based on Camskill online cost as well so 2 or 3 to one !!! In some cases 

wet grip C economy E and noise (db) 72 level as many top end tyres my size 255 40 19 @£55

Pirelli Tyres / Car / Pirelli PZero Pirelli P Zero - 255/40 R19 100Y XL (AO) TL
(Fuel Eff.: C Wet Grip: B NoiseClass 74 @ £135 

Michelin Pilot Sport 3 PS3 - 255/40 R19 100Y XL (AO) TL
(Fuel Eff.: E Wet Grip: A NoiseClass: 2 Noise: 72 @ £166

Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 - 255/40 R19 100Y XL FP TL
(Fuel Eff.: C Wet Grip: A NoiseClass: 2 Noise: 71dB) £134.50 

Falken FK453 Azenis Falken FK 453 - 255/40 R19 100Y XL TL
(Fuel Eff.: F Wet Grip: B NoiseClass: 2 Noise: 72dB)@ £105

Bridgestone RE050 Potenza Bridgestone RE 050 - 255/40 R19 Z XL (MO-Z) TL
(Fuel Eff.: E Wet Grip: C NoiseClass: 3 Noise: 74dB) @ £122 

Just thought it might be good to compare the facts on tyres rather than only opinions


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

asspur96 said:


> Have used Accellera PHi with the following specs however I have used all of the below on my A7 or A6 and cannot tell the difference in day to day driving and the Goodyear and Falken had not great wear rate Also Goodyear to Accellera or Pirelli I have had no issues this is based on Camskill online cost as well so 2 or 3 to one !!! In some cases
> 
> wet grip C economy E and noise (db) 72 level as many top end tyres my size 255 40 19 @£55
> 
> ...


Accelera PHi? Aren't they the Conti Sport Contact 2 rip-off tested here:-






As for "facts", the EU tyre labels are a complete farce. Each manufacturer tests their own tyres and you can bet that some aren't completely accurate. Independent reviews, tests etc are all we have to guide us (just like before 2012).


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I only use Yokohama Advan Sports on my Civic Type S

Amazing tyres and I couldn't rate them highly enough 


FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Get some pilot sport 4s. Awesome tyres


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

michelin goodyears if you can afford them.

uniroyal rainspots 3s or yokohama s-drives for a midrage tyre.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have Michelin PS3 on my Golf, Bridgestone Potenza on the Polo ... Will be putting PS onto the Polo as soon as needed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Have Michelin PS3 on my Golf, Bridgestone Potenza on the Polo ... Will be putting PS onto the Polo as soon as needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Potenzas aren't great are they

The RE050As are coming straight off mine when worn down and getting swapped out for Goodyear Asymmetric 3s

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

w138pbo said:


> michelin goodyears if you can afford them.
> 
> uniroyal rainspots 3s or yokohama s-drives for a midrage tyre.


Doubt your find any s'drive's now, regarding mid-range, you find many Yoko's outperform premium tire's in many unpublished test's for the important curved grip test with the most feel..


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Accelera PHi? Aren't they the Conti Sport Contact 2 rip-off tested here:-
> 
> Tyre Safety: Premium v. Budget Tyres Wet Braking Test - Continental Car Tyres - YouTube
> 
> As for "facts", the EU tyre labels are a complete farce. Each manufacturer tests their own tyres and you can bet that some aren't completely accurate. Independent reviews, tests etc are all we have to guide us (just like before 2012).


The point I was making is I have run these different tyres on my own cars and drive at least 18k miles a year and I can not tell a huge difference between a £170 Premium Tyre and a budget £55 type you are paying a lot of money for the marketing as with any BRAND in any product not just car tyres. Also it means you can afford 2 new tyres on each corner for the same price if you wanted over a year


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

asspur96 said:


> The point I was making is I have run these different tyres on my own cars and drive at least 18k miles a year and I can not tell a huge difference between a £170 Premium Tyre and a budget £55 type you are paying a lot of money for the marketing as with any BRAND in any product not just car tyres. Also it means you can afford 2 new tyres on each corner for the same price if you wanted over a year


Sorry but that made me laugh.
Budget tyres are awful compared to premium, on average.
Try an emergency stop in the wet whilst going round a corner, then see if you notice a difference. If you get away with simply tootling around everywhere they may feel similar, then one day you can't pull out onto a wet roundabout quick enough and you realise they ain't similar at all


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

As above I would never run budgets or a decent powered car or any car I carried the family in. 

I understand people have different budgets and driving styles but I wouldn't put a price on family safety.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Sorry but that made me laugh.
> Budget tyres are awful compared to premium, on average.
> Try an emergency stop in the wet whilst going round a corner, then see if you notice a difference. If you get away with simply tootling around everywhere they may feel similar, then one day you can't pull out onto a wet roundabout quick enough and you realise they ain't similar at all


Just quick point have you driven with this tyres or making an assumption ? I am curious as I was trying to give the Op some feed back based on use not just budget = rubbish. If I am driving and it is that wet I would suggest that driving around a corner and performing an emergency stop potentially going to quick any way. Also when I bought my current car it had Goodyear F1 tyres on which had been fitted prior to me buying it at the last service by Audi I then did Trip to north wales for long weekend in February and drove in very wet weather there on the motorway at normal speeds and had issue with grip due to aqua planeing and no huge increase in grip when driving cross country either. I had driven my A6 the week before with similar traffic conditions fitted with Accellera tyres and didn't aqua plane at similar speeds I do note that this could be down to road surfaces as well and also on Cross country routes around Aylesbury and Bicster area no dramatic drop on tyre performance.

I think it is a much with driving in the correct manner as having a set of PREMIUM tyres that will enable you to do better emergency stops or pull onto a wet roundabout to quickly. Just an opinion guys also I don't believe I just tootle but tend to drive as road conditions allow :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Spike85 said:


> As above I would never run budgets or a decent powered car or any car I carried the family in.
> 
> I understand people have different budgets and driving styles but I wouldn't put a price on family safety.


But even premium tyres can have something like a blow out (as an example of course)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Potenzas aren't great are they
> 
> The RE050As are coming straight off mine when worn down and getting swapped out for Goodyear Asymmetric 3s
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nah, not impressed at all. I got a puncture in one but it'd only done 1000 miles so replaced it with another cos I didn't want an odd tyre


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

asspur96 said:


> The point I was making is I have run these different tyres on my own cars and drive at least 18k miles a year and I can not tell a huge difference between a £170 Premium Tyre and a budget £55 type you are paying a lot of money for the marketing as with any BRAND in any product not just car tyres. Also it means you can afford 2 new tyres on each corner for the same price if you wanted over a year


I don't doubt much of what you're saying but the Accelera PHI is possibly the worst tyre you could put on a car and that's backed up with numerous reviews/feedback and the video I posted is undeniable. The test showed that against a now three generations old Conti Sport Contact 2, the PHI was still doing 30mph when the Conti had stopped. There's no comparison.

Other cheap tyres aren't so bad - Even Nankang aren't as bad as they used to be (my dad thinks the N607 on his Punto are the best tyres he's had), Nexen, Kumho, Falken, Uniroyal etc all getting decent feedback and good test results but that doesn't mean that it's all marketing and you should just put the cheapest crap you can find on your car.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

n't know about the PHI, but mine had a set of Accelera Alpha on it when I got it - undoubtedly the worst tyres I have ever experienced.

Bearing in mind they were about 40% worn at the time, and the car had only done 39K (and would have been shod on Continental SportContact when new, so the Acceleras can't have been on that long really) I didn't think much of the potential longevity to start with.

By rotating, I took them down to about 2mm and have now (thankfully) replaced them. Grip in the dry was passably OK, but apart from wearing quickly, they were a very harsh ride, extremely noisy and wet grip was pretty much non-existant. Certainly lived up to all the negative stereotyping that is associated with cheaper tyres!

A few years ago a tyre research specialist told me that with tyres more than anything else, you basically get what you pay for - a cheap tyre may perform well in one aspect, but will fall short in others, and too often when comparing tyres, people centre on only one or two criteria, which can be very misleading.

Peoples opinions on tyres can also be very misleading, because very few normal drivers will ever push the tyres beyond their limits in normal driving.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

millns84 said:


> I don't doubt much of what you're saying but the Accelera PHI is possibly the worst tyre you could put on a car and that's backed up with numerous reviews/feedback and the video I posted is undeniable. The test showed that against a now three generations old Conti Sport Contact 2, the PHI was still doing 30mph when the Conti had stopped. There's no comparison.
> 
> Other cheap tyres aren't so bad - Even Nankang aren't as bad as they used to be (my dad thinks the N607 on his Punto are the best tyres he's had), Nexen, Kumho, Falken, Uniroyal etc all getting decent feedback and good test results but that doesn't mean that it's all marketing and you should just put the cheapest crap you can find on your car.


I have fitted quality tyres that was my point I am not saying the clip is wrong I was basing it on my own driving experience so Pirelli p Zero not fantastic Falken FK452 better than the oem Pirelli but always wore on inner shoulder Bridgestone potenza good but wear rate not great Good year eagle F1 ok again but at way overpriced and not noticelBly better when driving normally over 9000 miles last year in my opinion. When I tried the Accellera first was on my business partners Mercedes C350 and where fitted on his ex demo car and that was a very rapid car for its type tyres where fine in dry a wet although could be provoked if pushing to much. Also looked at tyre review on line and find 50/50 reviews before trying to make an informed choice.

Amazing how many opinions you can get !!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The problem is that people have different expectations, but when talking about X tyre vs. Y tyre, we've all got different cars and even if we've got the same car, is it the same spec level and tyre size? Then manufacturers make several different tyres so you really can't say one brand is good and another is bad for sure...

For example, I thought Falken FK452 were pretty good and got offered some Falken 512 for my old Sirion Rally 4. They were absolute crap in the wet. 

Bridgestone too - We've got ER300's on our family car at the moment and they're pretty good. Previously tried two different Bridgestone tyres (Potenza S001 and B215 IIRC) and they were both terrifying in the wet.

Everyone goes on about Michelin PS3 too - Had them on the Jag, still on the rear but I think my Pirelli P7's are better on the front. Less noise, smoother, quieter and grip just as well.


----------

